# Plans for making wooden excavator/digger



## RonB (26 Sep 2017)

Hi

I've just joined and am looking for some advice.

I've just bought a Scheppach scroll saw and I'm looking forward to making some model construction vehicles - excavators especially. Can anybody suggest where to get plans for these? Paid for or free? I'd really be grateful as I've been searching the internet and most of the sites that do sell them are in America. And the ones here seem to be for really basic toys. I'm an experienced joiner so I want something a little more detailed. Hope to hear back soon.

Cheers
RB


----------



## nev (26 Sep 2017)

In the US but I imagine the plans are probably electronic, maybe Dalboy can enlighten us?
If you've not seen his last build... the-half-track-build-t106588.html
from http://toysandjoys.com/patterns-and-kits/construction/


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Sep 2017)

http://toymakingplans.com/website/PlanS ... oader.html downloadable PDF plans that are very detailed and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Bob Graham (27 Sep 2017)

Pinterest has oodles of toy plans. Here's what a simple search for Excavator toy plans yielded. Be warned the site is addictive.

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/search/pins ... &term_meta[]=excavator%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=toy%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=plans%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=woodworking%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=projects%7Ctyped


----------



## NazNomad (27 Sep 2017)

bodgerbaz":1tz4tvu9 said:


> http://toymakingplans.com/website/PlanSets/peterb-dumptruck_cat-dirtloader.html downloadable PDF plans that are very detailed and fairly inexpensive.




... and he often puts a screenshot of the plans in his YouTube videos just in case you're ok with Photoshop and can use those plans to make your own version, like this... :wink: :wink: 







Not even in the same league as the half-track build by Dalboy. Heck, not even the same sport, but it's a cool little toy nonetheless.


----------



## digerman (27 Sep 2017)

i ve done a few toys and joys plans there more models than toys very detailed


----------



## RonB (28 Sep 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I joined this site for my dad who is 90 years old! He's a bit of a technophobe so I thought I would try to help him find what he wanted. I joined Pinterest a wee while ago and could not make head nor tale of it! It said there were plans on it, but for the life of me I couldn't find any, just photos! I saw the American sites you spoke of and they seemed to have what he wanted. But he really wanted to get them from the UK. Are there no sites at all in the UK? Have any of the member here ever made a detailed excavator and would be willing to share their plans? He is quite willing to pay. He's on YouTube all the time watching people making these construction type models! I'd really appreciate your help in this as he is desperate to start making something!!


----------



## hawkinob (9 Oct 2017)

Hi.
Not UK but "google" Luc St-Amour as an author. Fox Chapel Publishing (yank of course) but do (did, think they still do!) either via books or DVD. Published in Imperial, at least mine are, but with conversion tables at the back.

Good luck.
Bob H.


----------



## hawkinob (9 Oct 2017)

Hi again.
Just "googled" that author and saw that Amazon Uk sell his books/DVDs.

Bob H.


----------



## RonB (9 Oct 2017)

Hi

Thanks for your replies. I've just been looking on Amazon and found some wooden toy making books including Luc St-Amour's. I've ordered a couple. I've also ordered a pattern from Toys and Joys for a flat bed truck. So that's his Christmas present sorted out!!! Thanks once again.

Regards
Lesley


----------



## hawkinob (10 Oct 2017)

Hi RB and/or Lesley.

When some work has been done how about showing them some time.

Be good and keep warm.

Regards.
Bob H.


----------



## RonB (10 Oct 2017)

Hi Bob

I surely will send some pics of the finished articles! He has made some wonderful things in brass - traction engines, etc. But now he has turned to wood so we'll see what happens.

Regards
Lesley


----------

